# Project Westfalia



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great idea for a forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I started my restoration of my 66 Westy last week. I was gonna snap some pics today, but it started snowing earlier than I expected....soon though!


[Modified by Kafer 53, 10:45 PM 2-16-2003]


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Project Westfalia (Kafer 53)*

I want pics!


----------

